

Why I turned down investor money for my company - torrenegra
http://blog.voicebunny.com/2013/04/24/why-i-turned-down-investor-money-for-voicebunny-and-voice123/

======
abe_duarte
I really love Valve's story as a bootstrapping company, nevertheless Gabe
Newell had a deep pocket after he abandoned Microsoft. Love to read the story
of their early days.

